# What Lathe to Get?



## DonFaulk0517 (Mar 6, 2010)

I am interested in getting into pen turning and would like to purchase a lathe, but I am uncertain what one to get. I'll need the rest of the equipment, but I want to make sure I get a lathe that will last. I would like to get a moderately priced lathe in the range of $300-$500... but there are so many choices.  Can someone recommend a reliable, lathe and what options I should get (i.e., variable speed)?

I read that the Jet Mini 1014 or 1220 are very good... but I also read that the Penn State Turncrafter Pro Midi-Lathe is very good at a much lower price... versatility and reliability are my #1 concerns.

Thanks!


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 6, 2010)

IMHO, It's really hard to beat the Jet 1014VSI (variable speed and indexing). It is around $400. They have been in the market place for years. I very seldom hear of anyone having problems with them and Jet has a good warranty, is good with customer service and I'd bet a survey here would show that about half of us have used this lathe at some point. Belts, bearings, and other maintenance parts are readily available. And most "aftermarket" turning products are made to fit this lathe.

Some of the "cheaper" lathes are throw-aways, as circuit boads, etc are not available. Additionally they use MT1 tapers that do not allow as many accessories.


----------



## hunter-27 (Mar 6, 2010)

+1 on the Jet 1014VSI, proven winner, why look further? The New Delta is said to be great as well but I own the Jet so that ia all I can have a real opinion on.


----------



## Vol1 (Mar 6, 2010)

+2 on the Jet 1014VSI.  I have a few Jet items and no problems so far.

John


----------



## DavidD3 (Mar 6, 2010)

I was in the same boat as you when I bought mine about six months ago.  Seeing the Delta and Jets side by side, I opted for the Delta.  The Delta just had a more appealing look to me.  It also gives me a little more capacity for bowl turning over the 1014 with a bit smaller footprint than the 1220.  

I would proudly own a Jet, though.  I've heard so many people brag on their Jets that they just have to be solid.


----------



## Lenny (Mar 6, 2010)

I have the Jet 1014 as my second lathe and like it. I don't think you would be unhappy with one. However, if you decided to spend a little more money and go for the Delta you would probably never regret it!


----------



## JimB (Mar 6, 2010)

I own the Jet 1014VSI and am very happy with it. The new Delta has gotten some very good comments on here from some members as well. I think you would do well with either.


----------



## Russell Eaton (Mar 6, 2010)

I also own the 1014. With that being said, one thing to look at is if you want to do pepper mills or bowls you might want the power of the bigger motor of the Delta. Just a thought. I have no complaints with my Jet. Good luck.


----------



## Padre (Mar 6, 2010)

I have the Delta 46-460, and I absolutely love it.  It is variable speed, quiet, indexes, etc.  Of course, I love my Powermatic 3520B more!


----------



## Parson (Mar 6, 2010)

I had the Turncrafter Commander backordered and cancelled it to get the JET 1014VS, which I've used for nearly six weeks now.

My buddy has a Turncrafter lathe and I can't say it was a bad lathe, but the little parts on it like the handles on the tailstock and the tool rest adjustment piece are really second rate compared to the quality of the JET.

My JET is also operates quietly compared to the Turncrafter, even though he just replaced the belt.


----------



## Whaler (Mar 6, 2010)

I have had a Jet 1014 and loved it, I now have a Jet 1220VS and love it even more. I don't think you could go wrong with either of the Jets or the new Delta.


----------



## PaulDoug (Mar 6, 2010)

I don't know a lot about these but it might be a good buy,  This sale is for 4 days 3/11 through 3/14


----------



## hrtndlr (Mar 6, 2010)

I have a 1220 Jet and I am very pleased with it.  Wish it was VS sometimes.

Don't forget that Jet has a sale going on from March 11-14th 

http://x.jmxded27.net/w.z?j=244787528&m=94767ACF8F4C486BBDFA50DD2E455318

sorry I tried to put a clickable link in.  You'll have to copy and paste.


----------



## johnnycnc (Mar 6, 2010)

Jet is my choice. 1014 standard and 1014 VSI, both have been A+ on quality.


----------



## Mac (Mar 7, 2010)

Varible speed, whatever you get. Helps a lot when finishing.
12 20 vari. Jet sounds real good. I have a 1220 vari. but its not a Jet by no means.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 7, 2010)

I realize this forum is practically a house of worship for the Jet. But, if you are spending money and want to satisfy yourself, at least, check out the line of mini and midi lathes offered by Grizzly. They have a couple that are real stout hosses and I have heard good reports about. I have seen, but not used them so cannot comment further than that. I will add, all the Grizzly tools I have purchased have proven to be wise investments and a better bang for the buck than most competition.


----------



## Mac (Mar 7, 2010)

Mac said:


> Varible speed, whatever you get. Helps a lot when finishing.
> 12 20 vari. Jet sounds real good. I have a 1220 vari. but its not a Jet by no means.


 
Sorry, to rain on somebodies parade BUT the lathe that I have is a Grizzly. PM me if you want to know all the problem(s) that I have had with it.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 7, 2010)

I own two JET's.. a 1014 non vsi and a 1442.  I've had the 1014 for about 5 years and the 1442 for about a year... love both of them.


----------



## Bree (Mar 8, 2010)

Padre said:


> I have the Delta 46-460, and I absolutely love it. It is variable speed, quiet, indexes, etc. Of course, I love my Powermatic 3520B more!


 
Second the motion... Delta 46-460.  KILLER lathe for pen turning and lots of other cool stuff.  Read the reviews.


----------



## witz1976 (Mar 8, 2010)

My starter lathe is a Turncrafter VS (the model before the commander) it is/was a good starter, but I am already wishing for something higher quality.  The lock down handles are cheap feeling, the tailstock quill wheel is sloppy, BUT it has a nice vs motor and I have done dozens of pens pendants, bottle stoppers and a couple of larger items.  It has served my purpose.  

I have taken a look at the grizzly G0462, a nice full size 2 hp lathe with a swivel headstock, digital readout and 10 speeds 600 - 2400 rpm.  It's $525 in their latest catalog.


----------



## markgum (Mar 8, 2010)

I have a Jet 1014, and am very pleased with it. It was all I could afford at the time. Now, the savings are going to somethinig BIGGER. You won't go wrong with the Jet, but in time you might want one with a bigger swing.


----------



## emccarthy (Mar 8, 2010)

I've got the Rikon 70-100.  Same price as the Jet 1014, but from what I could see, it's a little easier to change speeds(belt model).  Mine has a 1/2HP motor ad a 12 position indexable head.  Not sure how the Jet compares there, but I have a 12" swing, and 16" between centers.  Also, I believe the Rikon is a little heavier at 89 lbs.


----------



## macsplinter (Mar 8, 2010)

I also have thr Ricon 70-100 and love it. It has giving me many years of trouble free service. Woodcraft has it with the stand on sale for $399.00. A great buy.


----------



## Gerald (Mar 8, 2010)

I own one of each, Delta and Jet.  Quite honestly, I use the Delta most of the time and have had great results.


----------



## concho_joe (Mar 8, 2010)

I have used my dad's Jet and it is really nice! I got an Excelcior for christmas and I like it as well!


----------



## jocat54 (Mar 8, 2010)

emccarthy said:


> I've got the Rikon 70-100. Same price as the Jet 1014, but from what I could see, it's a little easier to change speeds(belt model). Mine has a 1/2HP motor ad a 12 position indexable head. Not sure how the Jet compares there, but I have a 12" swing, and 16" between centers. Also, I believe the Rikon is a little heavier at 89 lbs.


 


macsplinter said:


> I also have thr Ricon 70-100 and love it. It has giving me many years of trouble free service. Woodcraft has it with the stand on sale for $399.00. A great buy.


 

x3 for the Rikon 70-100. I bought mine slightly used (like new) and really like it.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 9, 2010)

Mac said:


> Sorry, to rain on somebodies parade BUT the lathe that I have is a Grizzly. PM me if you want to know all the problem(s) that I have had with it.



Sorry, Mac. I read the PM you sent to me. I am not convinced that what you relate is sufficient to use a broad brush to condem an entire product line.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Mar 9, 2010)

I have both a Turncrafter Pro and the bigger Harbor Freight and love them both. 3 years on the Turncrafter with no problems and a few months on the Harbor Freight. I just couldn't justify spending 2-3 times the money for one of the other brands.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Mar 9, 2010)

Frank, trying to change people's minds about Grizzly is almost as impossible as trying to change a Chevy lover's mind about Ford. Just not worth the time.:biggrin:

I have several Grizzly products that love and work great for me:biggrin:. None of them are lathes but I am assuming that if some of their power tools are good then maybe the rest are too.




Rifleman1776 said:


> Sorry, Mac. I read the PM you sent to me. I am not convinced that what you relate is sufficient to use a broad brush to condem an entire product line.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 9, 2010)

I own the Jet 1014 and the 1220 VS models and if I had it to do all over and it was available I would get the Delta 46-460 for what is being offered today. Not saying the jet is a bad lathe but they drop the ball big time when it comes to features in that a bigger motor, a better VS, and also digital readout. Seriously look at the new Delta. The price will not be your issue when buying a lathe. You will outspend that in tools and chucks and accessories and you will soon find out that the lathe was the cheapest part of turning. Also think beyond pen turning. I do not know of any penturners who just want to do pens and if you do, you are booooooooooooring. Sorry.


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 9, 2010)

PaulDoug said:


> I don't know a lot about these but it might be a good buy,  This sale is for 4 days 3/11 through 3/14



Woodcraft has the rikon mini lathe on sale right now, comes with a free stand.  That lathe you show, the jet is not the VS model.  The rikon on sale with the free stand is also not a VS model.  But the rikon is a slightly better and bigger machine.  I do have the Jet 1014vsi and I like it.


----------

